# Guess some scammers are calling people claiming to be TUG?



## TUGBrian (Aug 15, 2016)

Got this pleasant email just this evening...one would think that an individual so angry and frustrated would do a bit more research on the phone number....although they even mention in the email that the number calling them was no our number....but I digress.



> I am on the national do not call registry. You keep calling me about a timeshare. How many of your idiot co-workers do I have to tell I dont have a time share before the stupid **** heads get it right? I assume you hire these kids because they are too stupid to get a job anywhere else. Regardless, I reported you and gave them as much information as I could dig up on you guys. The number that called my phone, the date and time, I did a reverse lookup to see what number it was coming from locally in case they can track information down gave them that information and I gave them permission to contact my phone provider, which I also called my phone provider and complained to them about your harassing calls. I feel they were extremely threatening and my next call is to the FBI to see if your bullshit can be traced. You guys really must be some worthless pieces of ****. I also contacted the FCC regarding caller ID spoofing and they said they need more information from my phone provider, who I am on the phone with while I type this email. Apparently your telemarketer said that she was using a number out of a specific location. If that number is not a legitimate number owned by your company... well... we will see what happens.  Apologies are not acceptable anymore. You guys have been calling us for a very long time,,, and we have been on National Do Not Call Register for a few years now.



*just to clarify, noone from TUG will ever call you...period.  We simply do not make outbound calls to members for any reason this way you can be sure if anyone who contacts you via phone claiming they represent TUG...is a scammer =)

nor do we share/sell/give away/etc any member information...period.  so no 3rd party will ever contact you and claim they got your information from TUG or represent us in any way.*


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 15, 2016)

Apparently, they also have an over-whelming compulsion to answer the phone, even when they don't know who is calling, and/or, don't have an answering machine.  :rofl:

Folks - this is why you should NOT answer the phone and talk to telephone solicitors - PERIOD.  

It will ONLY result in more and more phone calls.


----------



## silentg (Aug 15, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Apparently, they also have an over-whelming compulsion to answer the phone, even when they don't know who is calling, and/or, don't have an answering machine.  :rofl:
> 
> Folks - this is why you should NOT answer the phone and talk to telephone solicitors - PERIOD.
> 
> It will ONLY result in more and more phone calls.



I never answer


----------

